# Good Deal on CL???



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am agressively trying to get back into salt water tanks and i am trying to do as much research as possible. I was looking on craig's list for tanks near me. Which tank is the best and is it a good deal?


Salt Water Fish Tank w/ Live Rock
55gallon fish tank,stand,light saltwater set up
Saltwater ready 46 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium
Fish Tank Oceanic 46 Gallon Bow Front Salt Water setup
Can I convert these to SW?

a) 75g FISH tank FULL hood 350 magnum canister filter. Good condition 
b) 55 Gallon Fish tank w/ Stand, Premium Filter, Accessories 
c) Rare 120Gallon Aquarium.
d) 65 Gallon Fish Tank Black with stand

Any imput would be a HUGE help thanks

~Cam


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Well if it were me, I would choose the first one that comes with all the live rock and sand, that's a big savings right there.
But I am no expert, looks better than the other deals IMO, live rock can be expensive.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Highland lake13 said:


> I am agressively trying to get back into salt water tanks and i am trying to do as much research as possible. I was looking on craig's list for tanks near me. Which tank is the best and is it a good deal?
> 
> 
> Salt Water Fish Tank w/ Live Rock
> ...


These 2 options are good deals and what you should consider.

I like option 1 the best, because you get a nice light fixture, a good depth of sand, and a reasonable amount of live rock. The Protein Skimmer leaves a lot to be desired, but will satisfy the tank until you can upgrade, which you will want to do. This is an amazing price, and I hope you still have time to get this setup.

Option 2 is also nice, but not even close to the deal you are getting on #1. The Coralife SuperSkimmer 65 is a decent skimmer, better than the SeaClone, but probably better suited for aquariums 38 gallons and smaller. On a 55 you are at the very limit of what this skimmer can do. The T5 light fixture is nice. The problems with this setup are the lack of live rock, which is a huge expense, and the need for more sand, which will also cost you some cash. This is a nice deal primarily because of the T5 fixture being included.

I think you should buy both setup. Move the Corallife Super Skimmer 65 to the 45 bowfront, along with the few pieces of live rock the guy is throwing in. In the short term you can use the 55 as your quarantine tank ;-) and in the long term as a grow out tank for your propagated corals. 8)


----------

